# Mixing Golden Severum with Malwai



## Bone Daddy (Aug 19, 2009)

I am a new commer to the cichlid thing. I have a 75 gallon tank that I want to convert to a Malwai tank. I currently have two neon blue gaurammi that I am going to trade at the pet store. I also have a Golden Severum. He is about five inches now. I want to place Malawi cichlids in the tank, but hat to give up my severum. Has anyone out there ever kept these two together? I fear that I may have to give him up, but wanted to see if I could get some feedback before making a decision. Thanks for the time!


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Severum are Central american. You may get more advice in that section.

I think alot of people go from African to SA/CA. Although colorful, I found Africans to be rather boring. Not as interactive and personable as CA/SA.

I cant give you advise on mixing the two species, but would reccomend instead getting some nice SA tankmates for the sev. Like Blue Acara, Keyholes, Chocolate, etc.
Along with a school of some larger colorful Tetras.

...Bill


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

It's certainly been done before, but I would not recommend it.

I don't have a lot of experience with africans - so take this as you will, but my intuitive side thinks that africans would be more aggressive than that severum could handle...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very much not a good idea. Are the Africans mbuna?


----------



## Bone Daddy (Aug 19, 2009)

I would like mbuna yes


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought Severums were south american Bill :wink:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

TheFishGuy said:


> I thought Severums were south american Bill :wink:


Woops :x

Yes they are.

...Bill


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Definitely not with mbuna. The poor severums would get thrashed.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

SinisterKisses said:


> Definitely not with mbuna. The poor severums would get thrashed.


Yep Yep 

So.... Should I move this topic to the SA folder? :lol:

Sorry Bill, had to do it! :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well... if the sev is 12" and the mbuna are 5" it could work...


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not about size, it's about temperment, hyperactivity, and aggression. I would not trust any mbuna with a severum. Even if the severum didn't get the snot beat out of it, it wouldn't be all that happy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's the difference in language that's an issue. Mbuna will circle and circle and circle slowly nipping and biting... The severum wouldn't have a clue what to do so it would take it until it gets infected and dies....


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

my Sev always beat the daylights out of my Mbuna... same size as my 6" socolofi and 6" Sciaenochromis fryeri, along with a male Kenyi...

So, we should probably stop generalizing how any cichlid behaves and be asking more question how the individuals fish behaves...

I don't know how wussy peoples severums are here... but every sev I or my parents have had would have done fine with any of the Africans I had... if the Mbuna started to circle it the sev would bite at it and the african would either lip lock or run away... severum always won...

I'm not saying it will always work, nor am I disagreeing with you, but it is far from impossible like the couple of you are stating...

It would likely also depend on the Mbuna species you are looking at mixing with them... not all Mbuna are that aggressive...

If you are worried about your severum being thrashed look at:
_Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"_
_Labidochromis caeruleus_ (make sure it is pure... often crossed with more aggressive species)

now, with this, I personally don't like mixing continents with fish, but just because _I_ don't doesn't mean _you_ can't.


----------

